# kidulthood



## feerd (Jun 14, 2008)

just watched it on bbc3 . i know it has been slated but any film that contains a song with the lyrics 'i make you cross like a lollypop lady' has got to be all right....


----------



## snackhead (Jun 15, 2008)

I've recorded it to watch tomorrow, adulthood's out on Friday


----------



## feerd (Jun 15, 2008)

yup adulthood will be shit too. but probably  in a strangely enjoyable way.
mickey from dr who is great in kidulthood  but almost every scene   is packed with  cliches. middle class parents are too wrapped up in work to notice their kids problems, security guards are jobsworths, shop assistants are camp, etcetc.
  it should be good but its not and it looks like it was shot on a camcorder.
why can't we make cool films about young  london like what the merkins do about new york?
absolute beginners anyone?


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2011)

I just watched it now. It wasn't exactly a fun experience and some of the acting was well wooden. I thought Red Madrell was good though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2011)

absolute gash, stuffed with faux grit


----------



## Kidda (Oct 3, 2011)

lazy stereotypes, lazy script, uncomfortable acting, cliche after cliche, but not a bad soundtrack. Ive seen it a few times now and each time it gets worse.


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2011)

it's utterly awful. good soundtrack, but even waterloo road is a better reflection of teenage life.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 3, 2011)

enjoyable enough if you dont take it seriously


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't mind kidulthood and adulthood. I watched 4321 the other day and that was really bad.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2011)

of course to really scrape the barrel of this psuedo grimey nonsense you want Shank


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 3, 2011)

It was written and directed by a boy from the hood (Noel Clarke), how can you complain it's not authentic?


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> It was written and directed by a boy from doctor who (Noel Clarke), how can you complain it's not authentic?



Adjusted for you


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 3, 2011)

I think the good doctor came after the hood.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2011)

Rose's mum is also in it


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

I might start calling it a doctor who spin off


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 3, 2011)

Uhh, to all the haterz, I have the following message - are you dizzi, blud?  what about the greatest scene in cinematic history?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2011)

Foo!


----------



## Kidda (Oct 3, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> It was written and directed by a boy from the hood (Noel Clarke), how can you complain it's not authentic?


 Tolkien wrote a lot of his work in Moseley Bog, but i didnt see any Hobbits the last time i went for a walk through there.


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 4, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> I might start calling it a doctor who spin off


It even had the little kid auton in it.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 4, 2011)

Kidda said:


> Tolkien wrote a lot of his work in Moseley Bog, but i didnt see any Hobbits the last time i went for a walk through there.



You is dealing with common criminality blud, don't be comparing it to Tolkein mofo!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 4, 2011)

I think this is probably the best of the young urban life / gang films


----------



## greenfield (Oct 4, 2011)

You'd get more authenticity watching re-runs of Byker Grove.


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2011)

ska invita said:


> I think this is probably the best of the young urban life / gang films


i dislike how every film about young black kids in the UK ends up with someone being shot. are there any from the last 10 years or so that don't have a boring focus on guns?


----------



## ska invita (Oct 4, 2011)

killer b said:


> i dislike how every film about young black kids in the UK ends up with someone being shot. are there any from the last 10 years or so that don't have a boring focus on guns?


I cant think of anything - and I agree completely. Hard nut cockney films are tired too. 

As it happens the star of this Ashley walters did serve time for gun possession. Stateing the obvious here: although over emphasised in tv/films it is a real aspect of life, not just a media invention.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2011)

a good recent uk urban crime drama is shifty, starring riz ahmed off of four lions and daniel mays off of funland and ashes to ashes


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 5, 2011)

Bullet Boy is better than the kid/adulthoods for definite (but then east london is alwaysd better than west ) and I do take the point about the predominance of guns. It's interesting that films like Fishtank are able to cover similar ground but from a white working class female perspective and have no guns in whatsoever that I can recall.

Having said that, I think it's good that both films exist - not least because they document parts of London at a particular time. One of the kid/adulthood films (I forget which) has a scene shot in Dub Vendor in Ladbroke Grove, which has now closed, for example.


----------

